# Cool tools from the flea market



## Brent12 (Mar 3, 2015)

So my wife brought me some tools today she found at the flea market. I was stoked to see the little Record spokes have since I have literally never seen any Record tools, but I was puzzled over the two chisels (I assume for mortising). Any idea on the story of these two guys? The one in the front is stamped with a bell and the name Perdin Rubens, an Internet search turned up nothing and I am usually the person in the crowd that can find anything on Google, no matter how obscure. The Rubens chisel is slightly flared in width from the handle to the tip but no bevel is present on the sides. The top is flat except for a slight bevel to the left and right from the center around3 inches from where it bevels down to the tip. The other chisel looks like it is a mortising chisel and it has JNU Garantie on the side. I don't have a lot of experience and unfortunately I am learning these things on my own since I don't know any one who does woodworking with hand tools. Any knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I think the name on the firmer chisel is actually Ferdin Rubens-a Dutch tool manufacturer.

The other is definitely a mortising chisel.

All are nice finds.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

3 Apr 15 8:45 pm. Computer is off by several hours and stays that way. I am nowhere near to being an expert, but I think that. The top one is a spokeshave.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Mortising and carving?


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Brent12-
Your wife was nice to you. Clean up those tools, sharpen them and use them. Record was a quality English tool maker that was is business for decades. The Record spoke shave I have is a fine tool. 
The chisels are a bit harder. The one in the foreground tapers in width. Maybe it is/was a carving tool. Is there any evidence that it has been sharpened on both faces? Also how thick is it? Either way sharpen it and use it. 
To my eye it looks like the middle tool has a bevel peaking up over the handle of the chisel in the foreground. If that is correct then I would say that you have a mortise chisel of a style called "pig sticker". Pig stickers are highly desirable and are ideal for pounding square holes in wood. I believe pig stickers are an English style but I own a French made one. "JNU Garantie" makes me think that it may be Swedish in origin. I have one bench chisel that is marked the same with what appears to be a crown above the letters/word. On the face side (non beveled side) it says, "1/2 - 12mm" over "Swedish Steel". The handle on mine has the same pattern of grooves cut into it but the shape on mine is more refined as befitting a bench chisel rather than a solid barrel grip for pounding mortises.
On mine there is part of a decal that reads, "Nooitgedag & Zonen / No. 3060 / Gerfedschappen / IGLST" as best as I can read.
Your wife "did you good". Reward her. Praise her. At flea markets four eyes searching beats two eyes every time.
chuck


----------



## Brent12 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you Chuck, my wife is a real gem! The handles on these are definately massive compared to my marples blue chips, I appreciate the info, I assumed mortising due to the size and the amount of wear on the end of the handles from being hammered a lot. I was happiest about the spokeshave because I have wanted one for quite a while and got lucky that she found a Record. I live in South Louisiana and British tools aren't exactly falling from the sky down here. I was even happier it has the iron. To cap off the day, I bought a 8/4 red oak slab 12" wide and 16' long for 20$, pretty rough but it will make some good pieces


----------



## 5am (May 26, 2018)

Hi, Ferdin Rubens is Ferdinand Rubens, a German e. See https://www.alte-beitel.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=222&catid=16

And

https://www.holzwerken.de/museum/hersteller/rubens_ferdinand.phtml

And jnu is J.n.ij, which is a Dutch maker. See https://www.holzwerken.de/museum/hersteller/nooitgedagt.phtml

All three websites in German.

Both toolmakers are renowned, so nice finds. Cherish em


----------

